# fish the FL Keys Reef on a flats boat or skiff



## TampaFlyGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

I've done it, I actually did it with my Ankona Cayenne. Depending on what you're looking for, you may only need about 30' of water. I would just recommend being very aware of your environment in terms of waves. Smooth calm water can be very deceiving...it looked flat, slick and calm when I went out, but there were actually low profile rollers and it was a bit scary at times...my bow would be riding over the roller and the next roller would be coming over my transom. Also, be very aware of the position of your skiff into the waves. That will help. Let me know if you have any questions! I can try to give you the best advice I have.


----------



## dcwillette (Sep 16, 2014)

Well, its just one of those things I thought of today when trying to decide what direction to go with next boat. I don't want to re-hash earlier threads but I'm trying to decide if a 18' boat that I can store in the garage is better for me than a 22ft bay boat that I have to pay storage somewhere. 

In addition to backcountry, I will want to fish for dolphin and other tasty fish on occasion and I'm hoping the flats boats I'm considering will allow me to do that.


----------



## JaredFacemyer (Jul 29, 2009)

Definitely isn't for every boat and or person, but pick your days and it can be done. I've gone down to the keys for the past two years with my 15' maverick HPX and have run btw 5-8 miles offshore to do some snapper fishing, as well as run the next day 10 miles back into florida bay towards flamingo to fish the flats


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Pick your days, watch the weather while y'er out there. Worked for me.
From Key Biscayne to Key West, I've fished the reefs and the Gulfstream
in boats that ranged from a 12' semi-vee aluminum to 19 foot Whaler
and an assortment of tri-hulls, beer cans, bay boats and flats boats in-between.
Watched tuna's feeding in the rips at sunrise and mahi free jumping in the mid day sun.
I've yellowtailed during the full moon off Key Largo and winched muttons off the bottom
offshore Islamorada from hulls that would fit in the cockpit of the rest of the fleet out there.
You can go offshore in a small boat, but you'd best be experienced with how fast it can go bad,
and know what to do to adjust to the seas and conditions to get home safely.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

> Pick your days, watch the weather while y'er out there. Worked for me.
> From Key Biscayne to Key West, I've fished the reefs and the Gulfstream
> in boats that ranged from a 12' semi-vee aluminum to 19 foot Whaler
> and an assortment of tri-hulls, beer cans, bay boats and flats boats in-between.
> ...


I try to remember it most likely will be worse on the way home than going out. So if going out is sketchy it will be real hairy on the way in. 

*Conversation with the lift operator at Keaton Beach on a day when only one other boat was out.*
*Operator: *"Get in to them?"
*Me: *"Yes, got a cooler full of big Sheepsheads"
*Operator:* "Where in the world did you get those?"
*Me: *"Steinhatchee reef" (9NM)
*Operator:* "In that boat?"
*Me:* "Yep"
*Operator:* "Hum"
*Me: "You have to be experienced and mentally tough."
Operator: "Definitely have to be experienced to make it back, and mentally something to go, not sure I would call it tough."*


----------



## tortuga (Oct 12, 2008)

Last time I did the microskiff rally I went out early and came home with a 30 pound wahoo . Back to the dock by 9:30. Just pick your day. I was pulling high speed billy baits on large spinners at 16 mph. Easy peasy, drinking a cold beer . No gaff just grab the tail while they swim at 6 knots or so.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Yea why wouldnt you be able to?. If its flat offshore its no different than flat inshore. Just know the weather, your skills and your boat and make sure the bilge pumps and stuff work. I lost count of how many times ive been out in my skiff, been over 20 miles straight out at least ten times. But my mental number in my head is 16 miles. Dont like going past that unless its obscenely flat. Take in mind i have a 50mph skiff as well. As long as its flat i can get back in pretty quick. Also my skiff is very seaworthy, much more than most. And i have a floatplan, vhf, epirb, offshore type lifejackets with attatched mirrors and whistle. If its flat and the weather is steady and predictable i wont hesitate. But this time of year it can be calm in the morning and 30mph by 10:30am.. theres been days where i was already 25 miles out and hadplenty of gass and cash the only thing stopping me from just crossing to west end bahamas was i didnt have my passport on me


----------



## TurnMeLooseFLKeys (May 19, 2013)

Growing up in S Fl I've been fishing the area for all my life. I've been on the reef in these boats (smallest to biggest); 12' Starcraft jon boat with a 5hp Nissan, 13' Whaler with a 48hp Johnson, 13' Whaler with a 40hp Merc, 17' Hewes with a 140 Evinrude (repowered with a 130 Yamaha), 18' Hewes with a 150 Merc (repowered with a 135 OptiMax), 19' Ranger Cayman with a 200 OptiMax, 20' BC with a 200 V-Max, and the rest are offshore CCs. So, as you can see, it can be done in a skiff or flats boat. Just pick your days and always watch your surroundings. Heck, I've even been offshore trolling for dolphin in the 18' Hewes on those glass days.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Many years ago I'd fish sailfish solo in a 16' aluminum skiff... That doesn't mean it was a good idea (I was a lot younger then). Of course I'd already been a mate on a few different charter boats that fished in any weather (on two occasions I was on boats that sheared off a full sized outrigger after the hull rolled so far over that we dunked the rigger on that side while trolling (these were boat in the 48 to 60 foot range working half days out of Haulover or the old Castaways docks...

Your best bet for a boat that can do both inshore and a bit of offshore is actually a standard sized Egret -but they're a bit expensive. There's actually a guide or two that works the atlantic coast up around Jupiter that does exactly that.... At any rate even if it's well outside your price range you might want to get a close look at one since it's nice to see how a boat should be built.... The standard 18'9" model will fish four pretty comfortably and has an excellent live well....


----------



## dcwillette (Sep 16, 2014)

Bob,

If I find a clean Egret where the numbers work I'm buying it. Its funny that the bank has no problem with a new one that's going to depreciate the day it hits the water, but they want to apply NADA for the older ones; which means they don't want to loan the money for a clean, used Egret. Otherwise, I would have bought the one that was recently sold by a mutual friend.

I nearly bought a Cape Bay 23 two weeks ago, and still haven't ruled it out. Great boat for bays and the reef but I'm little worried about the draft on those days I want to go a little skinny.  It advertises 15" of draft with the F300 but I measured it at 17" from the waterline to the bottom of the hull.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

One of the great things about any well kept Egret is just how well they hold their value... the downside is that banks don't share anyone else's enthusiasm when it comes to used boats (even Hell Bay and other super premium rigs...).

As far as that bay boat goes, there are more than a few guides I know that work out of Flamingo the way I do -and they're working out of 22 to 24 foot bay boats (or Release boats), using them like oversized bassboats, trolling motor, power pole, and all.... 

While I'm comfortable poling up into flats areas where the water is barely a foot or a bit less (depending on my passenger load) I have to admit that the fish in two or three feet of water are a lot easier to get bites from.... In short you'd end up fishing a bay boat a bit differently but you'd be surprised how well they fish some pretty shallow waters. Every few months or so I'm booked to guide on someone else's boat (including a few high end bay boats with big 300 motors). I'm still able to fish many of the places that I would normally pole up to (I don't use a trolling motor for some years now...).


----------



## dcwillette (Sep 16, 2014)

Bob, good to know. If I go that route maybe I'll hire you after I get stuck or skunked a couple of times.


----------



## timemachine (Sep 1, 2014)

If Santa's watching, I'd like to have one of those Egrets also.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

I ran my boat all over in august in the keys. Had a blast. We were bonefishing in the morning, lobstering and spearing in the Atlantic in the afternoon! My rule of thumb is pretty simple. Watch the winds carefully. If it's questionable, it's time to go in. And I like being able to be back to shore in 15 minutes or less. I probably wouldn't ever venture more than 10 miles offshore even with a buddy boat


----------

